# Major TCG Help Needed



## Coloursfall (Jul 28, 2008)

So, I need help with something.

There is a Tournament for the TCG in 2 days, and I have to pick one deck of the 5 I own to use, and I want to use my best one, but don't know what that would be...  Plus hints on how to make 'em better would rule.

What I know about who will be there:
-One of the people runs a water deck with This and this as main attackers. 
-moony has two decks : Steel/Electric with the Delta Steel/Electric Gyarados and Dragonite, and Normal with Ho-Oh ex.
-One of the other people has a lot of decks, so I dunno what she'll use.
-A guy there runs a fire deck with various Blazikens and Garchomp.

I used the Electric one and came in 4th last time.

Now my decks: *HUGE POST AHOY*

'Greased Lightning' - Pure Electric

25 Electric Energy

2 Energy Search
2 Potion
1 Roseanne's Research
1 Night Maintenance

4 Mareep 
3 Flaaffy
2 Ampharos
3 Electabuzz
1 Electivire
1 Electivire LvX
3 Pikachu
1 Raichu
2 Eevee
1 Jolteon
2 Electrike - MD and CG
1 Manectric
2 Pachirisu
2 Rotom

Unnamed - Dark/Water

14 Dark Energy
2 Special Dark Energy
12 Water Energy

2 Energy Search
2 Potion
1 Mom's Kindness
1 Roseanne's Research
1 Dusk Ball
1 Night Maintenance
1 Sidney's Stadium

3 Piplup - MD, DP, and Promo 
2 Prinplup
1 Empoleon
4 Eevee - MD 1 + 2 and Promo
1 Glaceon
1 Vaporeon
1 Umbreon
2 Sneasel 
1 Weavile
2 Seel
1 Dewgong
2 Darkrai - GE and MD
1 Darkrai LvX
1 Articuno

Unnamed - Psychic/Fighting - Needs some work still (MOAR PSYCHIC ENERGY)

16 Fighting Energy
8 Psychic Energy
1 Health Energy

2 Energy Search
2 Potion
2 Roseanne's Research
1 Mom's Kindness
1 Quick Ball
1 Night Maintenance

4 Ralts
3 Kirlia - SW and DF
1 Gardevoir
1 Gallade
2 Riolu
1 Lucario
1 Lucario LvX
2 Bronzor
1 Bronzong
2 Natu
1 Xatu
2 Burmy Sandy Cloak
1 Wormadam Sandy Cloak
1 Solrock
1 Lunatone
1 Sudowoodo
1 Cresselia

Unnamed - Grass Deck - blah, I dunno if this is good or not.

23 Grass Energy

1 Energy Search
1 Professor Cosmo's Discovery
1 Amulet Coin
1 Double Full Heal
1 Protective Orb
1 Roseanne's Research
1 Leftovers


3 Caterpie
2 Metapod - Base and Neo Discovery
1 Butterfree
3 Weedle
2 Kakuna
1 Beedrill
3 Wurmple
2 Silcoon
1 Beautifly
4 Burmy Plant Cloak
1 Wormadam Plant Cloak
1 Mothim
2 Gulpin CG and HL
1 Swalot
2 Paras
1 Parasect

Unnamed - Colourless - Also needs some work

14 Fire Energy
3 Grass Energy
2 Fighting Energy
1 Health Energy

2 Energy Search
2 Bebe's Search
1 Buffer Piece
1 Dusk Ball
1 Energy Switch
1 Quick Ball
1 Team Galactic's Wager
1 Potion
1 Celio's Network
1 Night Maintenance

2 Happiny
1 Chansey
1 Blissey
4 Aipom - MD and MT
1 Ambipom
2 Skitty - CG and Sandstorm
1 Delcatty ex
2 Lickatung - MD and SW
1 Lickilicky
2 Spearow
1 Fearow
4 Spinda
2 Kangaskhan
2 Chatot
1 Kecleon
1 Farfech'd

x_X that took a while.

Now then... help please...?


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, I personally would use a deck that has a lot of variety in it, but you don't seem to have one. Perhaps you could take your best cards from each deck, give them the nessecary energy, and put in a few Trainer cards. Also remember that if you put the really good cards in there there's always the chance that they'll get drawn as prize cards, that has happened to me on several occasions and I've given up a Wailord, Mew, Latios, and my Spearow once, although it may seem silly that I cried over it it was my first card and is very precious to me. However, they were given to my stepsister and when she became disinterested in Pokemon and started text-messaging to her boyfriends all day she gave all her cards to me, so thank God I got them all back, but these people won't be like that and the Prize Cards will be theirs to keep.
Now I've gone off track and had better stop before I start talking about pizza or something, but I hope that the parts in there that were indeed advice and not random stories were helpful.


----------



## Deretto (Jul 28, 2008)

shadow_lugia said:


> Well, I personally would use a deck that has a lot of variety in it, but you don't seem to have one. Perhaps you could take your best cards from each deck, give them the nessecary energy, and put in a few Trainer cards. Also remember that if you put the really good cards in there there's always the chance that they'll get drawn as prize cards, that has happened to me on several occasions and I've given up a Wailord, Mew, Latios, and my Spearow once, although it may seem silly that I cried over it it was my first card and is very precious to me. However, they were given to my stepsister and when she became disinterested in Pokemon and started text-messaging to her boyfriends all day she gave all her cards to me, so thank God I got them all back, but these people won't be like that and the Prize Cards will be theirs to keep.
> Now I've gone off track and had better stop before I start talking about pizza or something, but I hope that the parts in there that were indeed advice and not random stories were helpful.


Consistency takes priority over variety. 

Take out the Dewgong line in your dark deck. Almost no one uses delta anymore. Situational cards aren't your friends

Also, Sidney's stadium might screw your Darkrai sleep strategy over if your opponent plays his own dark pokemon.

Definitely take two basic darks for special if you have them.

Also, Celio is your friend. Make sure you get his network to search for evolutions.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 29, 2008)

Ok, I'll probably be using the dark deck, and I'm doing some modifacations...  Removed the Dewgong line and the Stadium, added one Celio's Network (I only have one, boo) and two Bebe's Search (close enough)  But I still need one more card...

I have another Darkrai LvX, would that work?


----------

